# pics-copyright



## vinc5nt (17. April 2002)

So, was mich mal interessieren würde ist, welche Art von Bilder man nicht "für die Öffentlichkeit" zugänglich benutzen darf ??  
d.h. darf man ein Bild nicht benutzen (ich rede von Bildern aus dem Internet... keine Bücher) wenn ein copyright drauf steht , darraus folgt darf man ein Bild benutzen wenn kein Copyright drauf steht ?

Auf die Frage bin ich gekommen als ich mal ein bischen bei fettepixel rumgestöbert hab  und da werde ja häufig bilder verwendet, von noname gesichtern und so, darf man das ?
Wenn man z.B. einen Flyer machen würde dürfte man dann einfach so Bilder von irgendwelchen noname Gesichtern die man z.B. über google oder so was gefunden hat benutzen, nach dem Motto "hab ich zuerst gesehen" ?
Ich glaub hier gab es auch son flyer thread indem jmd einen flyer für ne flirt party machen sollte, und bei dem Flyer war auch ein Päärchen und nen sektglas und so abgebildet, aber das haben die doch nicht selbst fotografiert oder ? 

naja eigentlich will ich wissen bis zu welchem Punkt man sich noch bei BIlder auf legalem Eis bewegt


----------



## FinGeR (17. April 2002)

Copyright Larai Fari... ich weiss auch nett aber meiner meinung nach gibt es 2 Arten von Copyright ich nenn sie mal Geld-Copyright und Moral-Copyright (frei erfunden)

Geld-Copyright:
sind alle markierten Bilder oder Video(Screenshot)wo geld mit gemacht wird also z.b Werbung Film Fernsehn .....
wenn man von dennen etwas klaut was Copyright geschützt ist und dann
vieleicht auch noch selber geld damit verdient hmm...ich glaub dann werden Sie sauer    und teuer wirds für dich  

Moral-Copyright:
sind alle markierten Bilder oder Video(Screenshot) die von hobby desinger erstellt werden die garnicht mal auf das grosse geld aus sind sondern nur spass an der freude haben Bilder zu erstellen und ihr
Copyright rein zubrennen um sich nen Namen zu machen jjaaa wenn man von dennen etwas klaut was nen Copyright besitzt hmmm... da wird wohl nicht alszu viel passieren ausser ein dudu oder Hass oder was auch immer.... :-( 

und wenn dann kann man Moral-Copyrighter (so nenn ich sie mal) Fragen ob man ihr Werke benutzen darf !  :-(

aber im endFX gilt doch nur eins
 scheiss auf Regeln und benutzt dein verstand 

MfG Finger


----------



## FinGeR (17. April 2002)

aber wenn du es Ganz genau wissen willst dann schau mal da :


http://www.bvpa-ev.de/copyright/copyright.html

mfg Finger


----------



## vinc5nt (17. April 2002)

hehe scheiss auf die Regeln  

aber was mich nochmal interessiert, es gibt doch so pics archive und suchseiten wo man noname Leute finden kann, kann man die auch auf Flyern / Plakaten / etc beutzen ? 
Wäre doch irgendwie blöde wenn diese noname gesichter sich auf einmal selbst auf einem Flyer entdecken ? 
Oder wie schauts mit Promi pics aus die man im Inet finden kann, darf man die so benutzen ? 
Ich hab das mal auf nem Party flyer gesehen und ich kann mir NICHT vorstellen das gfxler diesen ganzen Stress mit Fotografen und so durchleben  

ABER man will ja auch keinen scheiss bauen. Deshalb gilt es, teils sicher zu gehen, oder andere zu fragen was sie machen, weil das ja die "eigentlichen" Regeln sind, die moralischen  die man nach seinen Werten lebt. Und da man die Werte von der jeweiligen GEsellschaft aufgedrückt bekommt, sind sie die moralische Reflecktion einer bestimmten Scene  und da ich jetzt ein Flyer machen muss und mich somit in der gfxler scene  bewege muss ich nach ihren moralischen Regeln leben und handeln.
Doch diese gilt es vorerst in Erfahrung zu bringen!


----------



## Stoik (25. April 2002)

Naja wenn mans so sieht hällt sich eh keiner so richtig an das Copyright mann kann es eigedlich hinschreiben wo man will wenn man ne Website baut aber im endeffeckt wird es doch dann Gerippt weil es ein geiles design ist und dann??????????????????

Jo da kann man nur noch klagen


----------



## shiver (25. April 2002)

leute, was ihr da verzappt ist teilweise echt, sorry, hirnrissig.. moral copyrights.. pf...

ihr könnt doch nich klauen was euch vor die linse läuft! 

wenn ihr copyright-freie bilder haben wollt, geht zu stockphoto anbietern... oder kauft euch ne kamera.


----------



## Stoik (25. April 2002)

Ist richtig, macht eh kein spass sich mit fremden wasser die Hände zu waschen und wenns drauf ankommt! Ja wie geht das den nur, warum hab ich nur geklaut.....

Ist doch so oder?


----------



## Christoph (25. April 2002)

http://www.photocase.de
http://www.freeimages.co.uk

müsste doch genügen!

aber ich würde mir trotzdem ne kamera leisten können


----------



## Stoik (25. April 2002)

ich hab letztens mal ne Digicam gehabt man oh man geil sag ich eucht werdemir irgendwann doch mal eine leisten müssen


----------



## vinc5nt (25. April 2002)

@shiver 
Ich werde mir auch in ca. 2 Tagen ne digi cam kaufen  ... nur was mich interessierte waren Illustrationen ... also per Hand oder was weiß ich ... gemachte Sachen, die man nicht .. ohne eine entsprechende Ausbildung oder Interessensrichtung machen kann. 
Was mich jetzt interessiert ist, ob wenn man diese Bilder in etwa in eigen produktion übernimmt und noch anpasst/entstellt, benutzen darf ohne copyright Probleme zu kriegen.
Für mich ist es immer einfacher gewisse "stylische" (Im Bezug auf Illustrationen(Zeichnungen,etc)) Grundzüge zu übernehmen, "alleine" weiß ich nie wie und wo ich beginnen soll. <- ob sowas in Ordnung ist würde mich nochmal interessieren und ob man Photos aus irgendwelchen online pools auch auf flyern oder derartigem benutzen kann. 
Das alles bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf "Ideen-Klau" oder Webdesign, sondern allgemeinem Design in einem kleinen Rahmen, was heisst ich bin jmd der keine Illustratoren/Freelancer einstellen oder bezahlen kann, zumale ich es auch nur freizeitlich betreibe. 

nochmal @shiver 
mir ist es nur wichtig das ihr/du nicht denkt, dass ich ein Dieb oder so was bin, ich brauch nur einen Leitfaden da ich kein Profi bin und da interessiert es mich einfach ob man diese Grundzüge übernehmen darf? 
Tschuldigung wenn du/ihr jetzt einen schlechten Eindruck von mir habt, aber so war es nicht gemeint...ich bin nicht auf der Suche nach potentiellem Diebesgut


----------



## nickname (26. April 2002)

Hatten wir vor Kurzem gerade >>klick<< , da kannst ja nochmal stöbern.
Zu Zeichnugnen und Gemälden etc. gibt es da irgendeine Grenze, ich glaube der Künstler muss 70 Jahre tot sein, danach darf man die Werke weiterverarbeiten, sollte niemand anders die Rechte daran erworben haben, das dürfte bei den meisten Grafiken und Comics etc. doch recht schwierig werden   .

Gruss nickname :|

P.S. Digicam ist cool, ich hab die Finepix 201 A, die ist schon voll genial und würde von der Quali für A4 Drucke reichen, muss gar nix für zig tausend (Mark) sein, allerdings, alles unter 200 kann man auch so ziemlich vergessen


----------

